
Ask HN: Want to learn HTML and CSS and also get your code reviewed? - manibatra
Hey guys,
Just a little fun thing I’m doing and if anybody’s interested- hit me up with a message.<p>So there’s a lot of content available for free when it comes to learning front-end web development. My friend and I thought of leveraging these resources to create projects which focus on building rather than teaching seeing as there’s plenty of resources which do that pretty well. We have used various aspects of open source projects to put together ours.<p>The idea is that you can complete the projects we have created which come with objectives, specs and the resources we have collected.<p>After you’ve finished the project, zip up the files and my friend or I will review your code and send you personalised feedback. We will go through each and every line of your code.<p>If you like the feedback, you’re more than welcome to pay whatever amount you think the feedback you received is worth- otherwise you don’t have to pay anything. We will still review each and every submission.<p>Here is a link to our Dropbox which contains the PDFs of the project.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;sh&#x2F;7xvnalc3vlidyxg&#x2F;AACJDt2N_tIvh1fbS6Ef5t2ca?dl=0
======
manibatra
if you would like projects focussing on something else do let us know here :)

